#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [書籍] [書籍商品]獅子.獅子

## Graywolf

獅子.獅子這本是國家地理出版的
基本上,應該算是攝影集了
裡面有大量的獅子照片
國家地理官方網站-書籍查詢頁 (查詢"獅子"便可以找到相關資料)

內容介紹

獅子是尊貴與力量的象徵。牠們優雅複雜、靈動且力量強大。本書的照片生動豐富，捕捉到東非的獅子完整的生命歷程--有險象環生，也有惹人愛憐的片刻。書中歌頌著非洲疏林莽原上非凡的動物棲地，也呈現出現相關萬獸之王的科學知識。

對喜好動物,或特別喜歡獅子的獸,這本是大力推薦~

----------


## 狼王白牙

這是暨上次介紹便宜的狼雨 DVD 之後

Graywolf 再度介紹超級好康勸敗 , 原價 1125  現在只要花 199 就可以買到

趕快去書展給他敗啦   :Cool:   <--跟著打廣告

----------

